# What tuning frequency for bookshelf midrange in 3 way setup?



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, I"m designing a 3 way system for a house with active crossovers

Looking to cross over the midrange at 100hz on the low end, and 1500hz on the high end. 

Trying to design the box, but I am unclear on what frequency and QTC to tune the box to. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check htguide.com they offer a TON of great advice for HT.


----------

